# Bettina Wulff klagt gegen Günther Jauch und Google



## LuigiHallodri (8 Sep. 2012)

*Bettina Wulff wehrt sich gegen Gerüchte über ihre angebliche Vergangenheit im Rotlichtmilieu. Wie die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" berichtet, geht die frühere erste Frau im Staat jetzt juristisch in die Offensive. Betroffen sind unter anderem Google und Günther Jauch.*

*Hamburg* - Bettina Wulff geht laut einem Pressebericht massiv gegen die Verbreitung von Gerüchten und Denunziationen über ihr angebliches Vorleben vor. Am Freitag hat die 38-jährige Frau des ehemaligen Bundespräsidenten Christian Wulff Klagen beim Hamburger Landgericht gegen den Fernsehmoderator Günther Jauch und gegen den Suchmaschinenkonzern Google eingereicht. Das berichtet die "Süddeutsche Zeitung" ("SZ") in ihrer Samstagsausgabe. 
In den vergangenen Monaten hatten demnach bereits 34 deutsche und ausländische Blogger und Medien, darunter die Mediengruppe Österreich, Unterlassungserklärungen abgegeben. Mehrere Medienhäuser haben Schmerzensgeld in fünfstelliger Höhe zahlen müssen.
Auf dem Zenit der Affäre um Haus-Darlehen und gesponserte Reisen ihres Mannes hatten die Blätter über Bettina Wulffs früheres Leben spekuliert - ohne jeden Beleg. Sowohl die „Berliner Zeitung“ als auch der Stern hatten nach Spiegel-Informationen Unterlassungserklärungen in der Sache abgeben müssen. "Wir haben eingesehen, dass nicht haltbar ist, was wir geschrieben haben", hatte "Stern"-Chefredakteur Thomas Osterkorn erklärt. "Das hätte nicht passieren dürfen."
Der Rechtsanwalt von Bettina Wulff, Gernot Lehr, bestätigte der Nachrichtenagentur dpa am Freitagabend, "dass in den vergangenen Monaten zahlreiche Verlage, Journalisten und Internet-Aktivisten Unterlassungserklärungen unverzüglich nach Aufforderung abgegeben haben, ohne auch nur zu versuchen, die falschen Darstellungen zu rechtfertigen". Außerdem sei in einigen Fällen Schmerzensgeld durchgesetzt worden.
Gerüchte über Rotlicht-Vergangenheit gestreut 
Nach Recherchen der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" haben CDU-Kreise in Hannover seit 2006 das Gerücht gestreut, Bettina Wulff habe früher angeblich im Rotlichtmilieu gearbeitet. Die Denunziation sollte offenbar vor allem Christian Wulff treffen, der damals noch CDU-Ministerpräsident in Niedersachsen war. Er hatte in der Partei demnach einige einflussreiche Feinde und auch außerhalb der Partei etliche Gegner. 
"Bettina Wulff war mir egal", sagt laut "SZ" eine Bloggerin, die in regionalen FDP-Gremien sitzt, und das Gerücht zehn Tage vor der Präsidentenwahl im Juni 2010 mit auf den Weg gebracht hat. Im Internet breitete sich die Geschichte aus - und wurde nicht nur von einigen Medien ernst genommen. Bereits am Rande der Bundesversammlung Ende Juni 2010 in Berlin hatten CDU-Politiker Journalisten auf die Internet-Veröffentlichungen aufmerksam gemacht.
Die Kolportage über das angebliche Vorleben von Bettina Wulff lastete dann von Dezember 2011 an auch auf der Affäre ihres Mannes. Einflussreiche Kreise in Berlin schlossen nicht aus, dass an den Gerüchten etwas dran sein könne. Bettina Wulff hat sich als Präsidentengattin gegen die anonymen Gerüchte nicht öffentlich gewehrt. Offenkundig befürchtete sie, den Verleumdungen durch eine eigne Stellungnahme zu viel Gewicht zu geben. Seit Wulffs Abschied aus dem Präsidentenamt im Februar geht die frühere erste Frau der Republik juristisch vehement gegen den Rufmord vor. So hat sie zur Vorlage bei Gericht eine eidesstattliche Erklärung abgegeben, wonach alle Behauptungen über ihr angebliches Vorleben als Prostituierte oder als Escort-Dame falsch seien. 
Eine eidesstattliche Erklärung einer ehemaligen First Lady ist einzigartig. Durch diese "Verleumdungen" sei aus Sicht von Bettina Wulff ihre "Reputation zerstört worden", heißt es in der "SZ". Die wolle sie ,"jetzt zurückgewinnen", beschreibt ein Insider in der Zeitung ihre zahlreichen juristischen Aktivitäten.
Juristisch besonders spektakulär sind die Klagen gegen Jauch und Google. Im Mai hatte Wulffs Anwalt den Moderator Jauch erstmals aufgefordert, wegen des Zitierens eines Zeitungsbeitrags über das angebliche Gemunkel in Berlin eine sogenannte Unterlassungsverpflichtungserklärung abzugeben. Jauchs Anwalt lehnte damals ab. Durch die Klage gegen Google soll nun verhindert werden, dass bei Eingabe des Namens "Bettina Wulff" in der Suchzeile durch die sogenannte Autocomplete-Funktion Begriffe wie "Rotlichtvergangenheit'' oder "Escort'' auftauchen.
Publizistisch will Bettina Wulff ebenfalls in die Offensive gehen. Noch im September soll ein Buch über ihr Leben erscheinen. Mit dem Werk will sie die Deutungshoheit über ihr Leben zurückgewinnen. Noch im September soll das Buch nach derzeitigem Stand im Münchner Riva Verlag veröffentlicht werden. Erwartet wurde zuletzt eine Startauflage im sechsstelligen Bereich.

Quelle: spiegel.de


----------



## comatron (8 Sep. 2012)

Ich habe keine Sympathie für die Familie Wulff. Es ist aber höchste Zeit, dass mal jemand was gegen diesen Medienterror unter dem Deckmantel der Pressefreiheit und gegen das feige und anonyme Gerüchtemachen unternimmt.


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2012)

Es würde mich nicht wunder, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen würden


----------



## Babs (8 Sep. 2012)

Es ist doch immer ein bischen Wahrheit bei einem Gerücht dabei


----------



## stuftuf (8 Sep. 2012)

bisher kannte ich das Gerücht nicht! Danke Bettina jetzt gibts was über Dich zu tratschen


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Sep. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Sympathie für die Familie Wulff. Es ist aber höchste Zeit, dass mal jemand was gegen diesen Medienterror unter dem Deckmantel der Pressefreiheit und gegen das feige und anonyme Gerüchtemachen unternimmt.



Dem stimme ich absolut zu! :thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (8 Sep. 2012)

geht mir so am A.. vorbei


----------



## balu1982 (8 Sep. 2012)

Es wundert mich nur das diese Gerüchte erst jetzt aufkommen.
Immerhin war es in letzter Zeit um die Familie Wulff ziemlich ruhig geworden.


----------



## TobiasB (8 Sep. 2012)

balu der rechtsstaat BRD braucht halt lange um zu rädern


----------



## eis (8 Sep. 2012)

So schön ist (war) sie dann doch nicht, das Man dafür Geld ins Rennen wirft.


----------



## Nielebock (9 Sep. 2012)

Jeder hat das Recht,Verleumdungen die gegen eine Person verbreitet werden zu Ahnen,dies tut jetzt Bettina Wulff aber man muss sich fragen warum erst jetzt,da diese Gerüchte schon 
länger bekannt und im Umlauf sind.


----------



## krawutz (9 Sep. 2012)

Babs schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer ein bischen Wahrheit bei einem Gerücht dabei



Hättest du diese Meinung auch, wenn irgendein missgünstiger Dödel im Internet anonym behaupten würde, du wärest ein Kinderschänder ?


----------



## Death Row (9 Sep. 2012)

Klar, sie hat ihre Persönlichkeitsrechte. Aber der Kampf gegen das Internet ist ein Kampf gegen Internet. Selbst wenn sie Erfolg haben *würde*, kommt der nächste und stellt diese Suchbegriffe wieder ins Netz


----------



## LuigiHallodri (10 Sep. 2012)

balu1982 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich nur das diese Gerüchte erst jetzt aufkommen.
> Immerhin war es in letzter Zeit um die Familie Wulff ziemlich ruhig geworden.



Sie will jetzt ein Buch "Jenseits des Protokolls" herausbringen. Der Termin wurde sogar vorgezogen. Da bringt so eine Klage natürlich jede Menge PR. (Das hat sie ja auch studiert.) Und dabei wären wir wieder bei der Wulff´schen Mentalität... Abkassieren um jeden Preis.
Egal wieviele vorher von den Gerüchten wußten, jetzt wohl so ziemlich jeder...


----------



## Beyrle (25 Sep. 2012)

Ob das wohl ein Alleingang von Frau Wulff war, der Gatte kommt nicht ganz so gut im Buch weg.
Ich denke nach dem Erscheinen und dem Echo darauf gibts sicher weitere Krisensitzungen
im Ehekabinett.


----------



## salem666 (25 Sep. 2012)

Beyrle schrieb:


> Ob das wohl ein Alleingang von Frau Wulff war, der Gatte kommt nicht ganz so gut im Buch weg.



Hey, er hat doch auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Buch schreiben zu lassen mit seiner Sicht der Dinge  Sowas erhöht die Gesamteinnahmen.

Generell hat sie sich doch sehr uns Gespräch gebracht, erst die Klage, als das Buch dann draußen war die ganzen talkshowabsagen die in der Presse breitgetreten wurden (genauso wie die Bewertungen bei amazon)

Ich denk aml ohne das ganze Trara würde sie nicht soviele Bücher verkaufen wie sie es derzeit tut...


----------



## aeneon (26 Sep. 2012)

Die Wulffs lachen uns aus


----------

